# Dun Run lite - Friday 7th June



## Flying Dodo (25 Apr 2013)

I'm giving advance warning of yet another AAA ride. As a repeat of something I've run a couple of times in the past, this aims to provide a bit of the Dun Run experience, only:-

a) without 1,000+ other people
b) on the same roads, but with less traffic
c) provide a halfway break without having to queue for 30 minutes for food (which you might then find they've just run out) or the toilets
d) gets you to Dunwich at a reasonable hour in the morning, just in time for an early lunch
e) as per d) but gets you there when the pubs open
f) allows you to easily get a train back home

How can all this be achieved by one ride, I hear you ask?

Simple. The intention is to leave from the traditional London Fields, Hackney departure point, at midnight on Friday 7th June. The pub should still be open at that time for anyone who wants pre-ride refreshments, then we ride through the night, heading for Dunwich. By leaving so much later compared with the actual Dunwich Dynamo, there is far less traffic, so by the time you're out in the countryside, virtually everyone else is asleep. I've got a simplified route for getting out of Hackney, which doesn't involve going through churchyards, or the wrong way down one-way streets which is what usually happens on the Dun Run, and I also use User10571's A414 minor deviation to Moreton, plus I go on the A1120 to Yoxford, but apart from that, and using the 24 hour Tesco in Sudbury for the half way stop, it's near enough the Dun Run route.

The Flora Cafe on the beach at Dunwich opens at 10, and we should be there some time after then. And of course, by arriving at Dunwich on a Saturday, there's no major problem regarding trains. Just cycle back down to Darsham, hop on a little train, to change at Ipswich.

Usual things apply, no-one will be left behind, but bear in mind we're out in the middle of nowhere, so no trains for a bail out. Less than 113 miles, no major hills. What could be easier?

For ride reports from 2010, see here.


----------



## AKA Bob (25 Apr 2013)

Adam sounds like fun so can I say provisionally yes.


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Apr 2013)

Me too. Date in the diary..


----------



## User10571 (25 Apr 2013)

Good call Adam.
I'll need to see how I'm disposed..
JB


----------



## StuAff (25 Apr 2013)

Hrmph. Would love to do this, but I'm going to see Eddie Izzard at the O2 the following night. Logistics of getting back/kip/up to the smoke again no worky. Unless I go for a hotel room...
Second thoughts, I'll get back to you!


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Apr 2013)

Would you have room in your rucksack for a tent? Then you could just stay on the beach!


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2013)

Nice one Adam. Add me to the list please


----------



## CharlieB (26 Apr 2013)

Me too, please A.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2013)

Ohhhhhh, this sounds fab! But, like, Arrrgggghhh!!! 4th June is my Bday... and I really want to do the Whitstable Ride the previous weekend, but am dog/house sitting, of which I think I can do now, but then it means I cant go out that Saturday night if I do, as Whitstable means no cycling back and lotsa beer, but, then, doing this too means no partying that weekend too... So where do I fit in my bday celebrations?? Arrggghhh!!


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2013)

Birthday celebrations begin on arrival back in the smoke on Saturday afternoon. Continue til early hours of Monday morning. Sleep Monday back to work on Tuesday. Where's the problem?


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2013)

Haha, that would be great.. but my dog/house sitting duties extend till Sunday evening... Which means walkies and poop scooping in between...


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2013)

I could make a few more suggestions but they might get me shot by dog-lovers


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2013)

He is getting old.. It, could be, just, unfortnant... hahaha


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2013)

I implied no such thing


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2013)

Bring the dog. Seen more than one dog on the Dun Run in the past.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2013)

Would there be enough rooms in Stu's rucksack along with Gwenths head?


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2013)

Just the head?  None of my suggestions included decapitation.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Apr 2013)

Nooo, the dog is called Toby... I thought the rumors were Ms. G. Paltrows head from the film Se7en was lurking in the rucksack? Is it all lies?


----------



## saoirse50 (29 Apr 2013)

I fancy this. Now I am a grumpy old woman, the crowds on the actual DunRun are beginning to get to me (as some last year may have witnessed).


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Apr 2013)

^ Excellent!


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Apr 2013)

I was getting grumpy when it was only 500!

Anyway, to whet your appetite, here's a GPX showing the route.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Apr 2013)

"The route you are trying to view is private"


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Apr 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> "The route you are trying to view is private"


 
Oops - now fixed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Apr 2013)

I've just looked at my calendar and I have no cycling dates marked for June. So write me down for this. I have one or two family type things that may intervene, but I'm confident it should be OK.

Andrew


----------



## wakou (30 Apr 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just looked at my calendar and I have no cycling dates marked for July. So write me down for this. I have one or two family type things that may intervene, but I'm confident it should be OK.
> 
> Andrew


Err the OP mentioned 7th JUNE?

I quite fancy a go at this.. A provisional maybe from me...


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Apr 2013)

Ooops. Edited my post. They both begin with J, so I was close. I'm still in for this.


----------



## wakou (30 Apr 2013)

@ OP 'Flying Dodo' Would I be hissed at and spat upon if I cheated and joined you at eg marker point 28 - 34 (Leaden Roding/Dunmow)? I live in Chelmsford, and am not sure my legs will be in fit enough condition to keep up for the entire route, and it would save me coming up to London first. Are those 'marker points' on your .gpx file equivalent to miles? If so it would not be hard for me to work out an approx rdv time, and be there in good time to join you all........I would not of course expect you to wait or vary your journey in any way, I would just seamlessly slip in to the group as you passed by?


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Apr 2013)

Hi Adam, 

Am a defo for this please. 

Am also looking at cycling back, via Cambridge, no doubt, if anyone else is interested, or watching...


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Apr 2013)

wakou said:


> @ OP 'Flying Dodo' Would I be hissed at and spat upon if I cheated and joined you at eg marker point 28 - 34 (Leaden Roding/Dunmow)? I live in Chelmsford, and am not sure my legs will be in fit enough condition to keep up for the entire route, and it would save me coming up to London first. Are those 'marker points' on your .gpx file equivalent to miles? If so it would not be hard for me to work out an approx rdv time, and be there in good time to join you all........I would not of course expect you to wait or vary your journey in any way, I would just seamlessly slip in to the group as you passed by?


 
Yes, it is showing as miles - see the x axis on the profile on the bottom of the screen. We should be going through Great Dunmow at around 3 am, so absolutely fine to join up around there.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Apr 2013)

I did the Dun Run last year, and caught the train home from Darsham. I think they were being ultra-strict because of the DunRun, but when it arrived, the guard got off, blocked the doorway and said "room for one bike". Apparently officially it can only carry 7, which it already had but one was getting off. So me and my folder + one other rider got on. The other 20 or 30 were left on the station. I spoke to the riders on the train, and they weren't on the Dun Run, it was just a normal Sunday.

OK, probably won't happen any other weekend, but it's worth knowing that if the guard is working to rule, you won't all get on.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Apr 2013)

Yup - another reason why I'm unlikely to do the official Dun Run (now on 20th July) again, as it's just too much hassle to get back home from.


----------



## rb58 (30 Apr 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Am a defo for this please.
> 
> Am also looking at cycling back, via Cambridge, no doubt, if anyone else is interested, or watching...


I'll be riding back via the Dartford Crossing. I'll send you the route I've used for my return from previous DunRuns, but it doesn't go via Cambridge. As I recall it was Ipswich, Colchester, Tiptree, Maldon, The Hanningfields, Billericay. I also once did Ipswich, Colchester, Chelmsford, Brentwood, London. Plenty of bail out options on that route.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 May 2013)

rb58 said:


> I'll be riding back via the Dartford Crossing. I'll send you the route I've used for my return from previous DunRuns, but it doesn't go via Cambridge. As I recall it was Ipswich, Colchester, Tiptree, Maldon, The Hanningfields, Billericay. I also once did Ipswich, Colchester, Chelmsford, Brentwood, London. Plenty of bail out options on that route.


 
Yeh, thats completely workable, thanks. Many Hills?


----------



## rb58 (4 May 2013)

Here you go Davy. A couple of return options. The second one is the same as far as Tiptree, then takes quieter roads - but there are not really any bail out options from there to Dartford.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/518780
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2452983
I've done both and prefer the second one. Slightly less climbing too.


----------



## robjh (11 May 2013)

Sounds like a good ride. Can you put me down as a maybe? I'd be heading back towards Cambridge next day so won't be competing for space on any London trains.


----------



## Tim Hall (19 May 2013)

Note that the Smithfield Nocturne is on the 8th. What better weekend could be had than to cycle to Dunwich with a fine bunch of like minded souls, enjoy an FEB, catch a train back to London and watch the racing at Smithfield?


----------



## rb58 (26 May 2013)

I'm just putting the finishing touches to my return route for this. I wouldn't mind putting the out bound route into my eTrex as well if you have it ready Adam? Cheers.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 May 2013)

rb58 said:


> I'm just putting the finishing touches to my return route for this. I wouldn't mind putting the out bound route into my eTrex as well if you have it ready Adam? Cheers.


 
I refer the right honourable gentleman to reply #22 above (except at the end, after Yoxford, we'll be turning onto the B2122).


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 May 2013)

A little advance warning - it would be sensible to buy train tickets in advance as with a Network Railcard, they're only £12 back to London, compared with £39.70 on the day. Also, although you can't book bikes spaces on the Darsham to Ipswich train, it would be sensible (but not compulsory) to book tickets via the Southern Railways web site (or similar) to let you book a bike space, as then you'd definitely be covered for the Ipswich to London train. The Darsham to Ipswich trains run every hour. We're on the 14:49 train from Darsham, and we've got bike reservations and 1st class seats for only £2 more on the connecting Ipswich to London train.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 May 2013)

^^OK. Suggestion will be followed.

I'm about Now booked on the 1449 from Darsham but will have to get the 1609 from Ipswich as there was no bike space left on the earlier train.

*Makes note to pack a newspaper/Kindle to while away the minutes*


----------



## rb58 (26 May 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> ^^OK. Suggestion will be followed.
> 
> I'm about Now booked on the 1449 from Darsham but will have to get the 1609 from Ipswich as there was no bike space left on the earlier train.


If you're going to wait that long at Ipswich you might as well cycle back....


----------



## rb58 (26 May 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> I refer the right honourable gentleman to reply #22 above (except at the end, after Yoxford, we'll be turning onto the B2122).


Whoops. Missed that Adam. Thanks.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 May 2013)

@rb58 - I will need the rest before the rest


----------



## Tim Hall (26 May 2013)

Hmm. Went on to the southern website. Found the journey I want, found the bicycle space tab. Message comes up "you have already reserved a seat". Nothing about having a bike space or whether one is available on the train I want (1543 IPS to lST). Am I doing it right?


----------



## Eddie_C (26 May 2013)

Me too, please, Adam.

Eddie


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 May 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Hmm. Went on to the southern website. Found the journey I want, found the bicycle space tab. Message comes up "you have already reserved a seat". Nothing about having a bike space or whether one is available on the train I want (1543 IPS to lST). Am I doing it right?


 

After doing the search, highlighting the price and then the train you want, click on Buy Now. The next page confirms your order. Towards the bottom, after seat preferences, there's a little arrow with bicycle space. Click on that, and then it expands to let you reserve a bike. If you then click continue, it probably leaps to the page where it asks you to say where you want to pick up your ticket. At the bottom, click on back, and it then displays what your seat reservation is and the space for 1 bicycle. It should show that first, but I've noticed at times it just leaps to the ticket delivery page.

I've just checked, and unfortunately there's no bikes spaces left on the 15:43 out of Ipswich, but there are on the 16:09 (seats currently available for £8).

In fact I simply booked a ticket from Darsham to London, rather than splitting it. It gives the warning that seat reservations aren't possible on some parts of the journey (Darsham to Ipswich), but that's not an issue.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 May 2013)

rb58 said:


> If you're going to wait that long at Ipswich you might as well cycle back....


 
Next year. Promise


----------



## dellzeqq (27 May 2013)

jefmcg said:


> I did the Dun Run last year, and caught the train home from Darsham. I think they were being ultra-strict because of the DunRun, but when it arrived, the guard got off, blocked the doorway and said "room for one bike". Apparently officially it can only carry 7, which it already had but one was getting off. So me and my folder + one other rider got on. The other 20 or 30 were left on the station. I spoke to the riders on the train, and they weren't on the Dun Run, it was just a normal Sunday.
> 
> OK, probably won't happen any other weekend, but it's worth knowing that if the guard is working to rule, you won't all get on.


 
I think this is right. We've travelled with bikes from Darsham time and time again, and the train guard has been as good as gold.


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 May 2013)

Hi Adam, 

I am needing to buy in and rebuild my lovely old silver spesh, _geared_ bike, as riding fixed long distance has wrecked my lower back. 

I am ordering the parts in, so as long I as I can get this all done next week, then this should be fine for me, hopefully, but Ill let you know.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 May 2013)

Bum. Diary conflict - friends visiting on the Saturday and Sunday, so I'll need to be awake. Nobody told me*. I'm almost certainly out of this. Cross my name out, and in the unlikely event that I can make it I'll let you know.

* Nobody told me enough times to ensure that I was actually listening.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 May 2013)

@Dogtrousers - you will be home on Saturday late afternoon so you'd have a few hours to catch-up with them on the Sunday surely?

Not that I'm trying to get you to 'misbehave' you understand 

@Davywalnuts - Get the geared bike up and running by Wednesday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 May 2013)

I've just found out that I don't have to meet my friends til 6:30pm on Sat. But that's 6:30, in town, awake and sociable, having gone home and slept a bit. Then got up and combed my hair.

So I'd need to be home in Sarf East London by 2-ish.

If I were to bail before arriving at Dunwich, and go directly to Darsham or some other station I could possibly be in London by 1 ish. Ride from Liverpool St to London Bridge and home by 2 ish. Or alternatively I could bail earlier and ride directly to Ipswich or Diss ...

It's possible ... but I need to do a bit of train time research.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 May 2013)

Delay them til 7pm. They won't notice cos it will have been a very hot day


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just found out that I don't have to meet my friends til 6:30pm on Sat. But that's 6:30, in town, awake and sociable, having gone home and slept a bit. Then got up and combed my hair.
> 
> So I'd need to be home in Sarf East London by 2-ish.
> 
> ...


 

We'll be at the half way Tesco stop in Sudbury by 6 am (possibly earlier). Hourly timed trains start 06:26 to London Liverpool Street, via Marks Tey. Or you could carry on a bit longer, and then peel off at Needham Market. Those options would give you loads of catch-up time. Or as you say, carry on to Darsham when you'd probably get an 11-ish train.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 May 2013)

Thanks Adam. Looks like there are loads of options. I also quite like the idea of Diss (veering off just before Framlington). Direct trains to London, and or course the opportunity to sing "Diss town, is comin like a ghost town".


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2013)

Some very nice quiet little roads up to Diss.


----------



## redfalo (2 Jun 2013)

I'm tempted to join (unless the weather takes a significant turn to the worse). Due to other obligations on Saturday I can't do the whole ride though. Needham Market looks like a good bail-out point. That's about 79 miles from London Fields. Adam, what do you reckon we'll come through Needham Market?


----------



## velovoice (2 Jun 2013)

Adam can comment on timing, but I've earmarked Needham Market as a possible bail point if my knee starts mis-behaving, so you may have company!


----------



## redfalo (2 Jun 2013)

Coo


RebeccaOlds said:


> Adam can comment on timing, but I've earmarked Needham Market as a possible bail point if my knee starts mis-behaving, so you may have company!


Cool, although I hope your knee won't play up, of couse.


----------



## velovoice (2 Jun 2013)

me too! but nice to know I'd have company on the train, if it does, as Adam obviously can't abandon with me.


----------



## Snail Bait (2 Jun 2013)

Hi. I'm interested but how much faster than a normal FNRTTC is this likely to be? I've done the Dun Run once but at my own steady plod and I could hear Agent Hilda's "all up" far too often for my liking on the Whitstable ride.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jun 2013)

OK I'm in.

I'll probably bail at Needham Market after 126km/78 miles. Trains one/hour at 50 min past the hour change at Ipswich takes about 1:30 to Livepool St

A less likely option, if we are making very good time and I'm feeling particluarly energetic, is to leave the ride at Needham Market and head to Diss (another 32 km/20mi) Trains from Diss two/hr at 17 and 47. Take 1:32 or 38 direct to Liverpool St).

I'll be travelling without a pre-booked ticket and hoping there will be no probs with bike space on trains. Is this foolish?


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Jun 2013)

Needham Market? I'd reckon we'd be there about 8:30 - 8:45 am or so. Re the trains, it'll probably be a little 2 carriage unit to Ipswich and if it's just 2 or 3 bikes it won't be an issue having them in a couple of doorways, as Ipswich is the next and final stop. When you change at Ipswich, the train to London Liverpool Street could be a long intercity one, usually with a guards van at the end, but the station staff there will be able to advise. It's very unlikely to be an issue with getting bikes on at that time, and just checking now, there are at least 6 bike spaces available on the 09:09, the 09:43 and the 10:09 services from Ipswich.

Pace-wise, I'm not intending to run this as a fast one. We'll go at the pace everyone is comfortable with - after all, we've got all night! So we'll take the time to stop and admire the view, listen to and or watch the nightlife, take some photos, catch your breath etc.


----------



## Snail Bait (3 Jun 2013)

Cool. I'll give it a go and if I'm really struggling I'll duck out at Finchingfield and cut across to Saffron Walden to bludge tea from friends.


----------



## Snail Bait (3 Jun 2013)

That was assuming you are going that way which the Dun Run did when I did it two years ago.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Jun 2013)

Yes, we're near enough following the official route, so would be going through Finchingfield 3:30 - 4 am. The gpx for the route we'll be taking is shown in reply #22 on page 2 above.


----------



## Snail Bait (3 Jun 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Yes, we're near enough following the official route, so would be going through Finchingfield 3:30 - 4 am. The gpx for the route we'll be taking is shown in reply #22 on page 2 above.


So, if the worst comes to the worst it's breakfast in the Mocha in Walden but I'll be gunning for my first 100 miles of 2013. See you on Friday.


----------



## rb58 (3 Jun 2013)

Met office forecast looks kind, but with a little headwind.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jun 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Re the trains, [...]


Thanks for the info.

@CR2 I did one of Adam's rides (Tilting at Windmills) last month as a tester for this ride, to see what the pace was like as I'm a bit of a trundler myself. You need have no worries, it was perfectly civilised. See you on Friday.


----------



## redfalo (3 Jun 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Needham Market? I'd reckon we'd be there about 8:30 - 8:45 am or so. Re the trains, it'll probably be a little 2 carriage unit to Ipswich and if it's just 2 or 3 bikes it won't be an issue having them in a couple of doorways, as Ipswich is the next and final stop. When you change at Ipswich, the train to London Liverpool Street could be a long intercity one, usually with a guards van at the end, but the station staff there will be able to advise. It's very unlikely to be an issue with getting bikes on at that time, and just checking now, there are at least 6 bike spaces available on the 09:09, the 09:43 and the 10:09 services from Ipswich.
> 
> Pace-wise, I'm not intending to run this as a fast one. We'll go at the pace everyone is comfortable with - after all, we've got all night! So we'll take the time to stop and admire the view, listen to and or watch the nightlife, take some photos, catch your breath etc.


 

sounds great, please count me in . Regarding trains: In a worst case scenario, I can disassemble the Moulton.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2013)

Please count me in. I've got a few concerns about cycling back (possibly on my own) but I'll deal with those.


----------



## rb58 (3 Jun 2013)

martint235 said:


> Please count me in. I've got a few concerns about cycling back (possibly on my own) but I'll deal with those.


I'm riding back Martin. Not at warp speed, but I do want to be home before it starts getting dark, so will need to get away from Dunwich my 12pm. Here's my route.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jun 2013)

rb58 said:


> I'm riding back Martin. Not at warp speed, but I do want to be home before it starts getting dark, so will need to get away from Dunwich my 12pm. Here's my route.


 I wasn't sure you'd be along. I doubt I could do 200 miles at warp speed at the mo but similar to you, it would be good to get home 8ish maybe.


----------



## CharlieB (3 Jun 2013)

Sorry, A. Going to have to bail on this one. I'm rapidly running out of time to organise myself for Normandy, and in all likelihood I'm going to be working on Saturday .


----------



## topcat1 (3 Jun 2013)

I may be a late addition to the the ride, just sorting a few things


----------



## eugenejordan (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Adam and others

Don't know any of you guys but am in for this and have booked return train home for Sat - where and when do you meet in London Fields in advance of the midnight set-off?

Thx, Eugene


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Eugene. We'll be meeting by the Pub on the Park, on Martello Street. I'll aim to get there by 11:40. The pub should still be open, so you should be able to get a drink!


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2013)

So far we have, for at least portions of the ride:

Flying Dodo
RebeccaOlds
AKA Bob
wanda2010
User10571
StuAff
rb58
Davywalnuts ??
saoirse50
Dogtrousers
Wakou
robjh
Tim H
Eddie C
redfalo
CR2
Martint235
topcat1
eugenejordan


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Jun 2013)

Hi Adam, 

Sorry, its a defo no go for me, my back flared up again this morning and its agony, so am thinking that a long ride is just not wise right now... 

Seems the Dun Run will be another one to haunt me. 

Have a great one and pack sunscreen. Am sure there will be space in Stu's bag for a big tub....


----------



## User10571 (4 Jun 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> So far we have, for at least portions of the ride:
> 
> Flying Dodo
> RebeccaOlds
> ...


Ooh! I think you'd best scrub me from that list 
I think my last post on teh matter was along the lines of 'I'll see how I'm disposed'
The truth is I am ill-disposed.
Work's gone ballistic, and I'm at home considerably less than 12 hrs per day.
I get the road miles in thanks to my commute, which means other priorities take place at weekends.
So sucky though it is, I'm going to have to give this one a miss. Gah!
I have a sacrificial rail ticket for the Dun Run proper, but at this stage I've no idea if I'm going to be able to do that either...

In any case, to those of you doing it, have a fab, safe ride.
It is a wonderful ride, and in utter contrast to the one taking place a few weeks later.
Enjoy it!


----------



## velovoice (4 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> Ooh! I think you'd best scrub me from that list




Flying Dodo
RebeccaOlds
AKA Bob
wanda2010
User10571
StuAff
rb58
Davywalnuts ??
saoirse50
Dogtrousers
Wakou
robjh
Tim H
Eddie C
redfalo
CR2
Martint235
topcat1
eugenejordan


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> Ooh! I think you'd best scrub me from that list
> I think my last post on teh matter was along the lines of 'I'll see how I'm disposed'
> The truth is I am ill-disposed.
> Work's gone ballistic, and I'm at home considerably less than 12 hrs per day.
> ...


 
Shame (but glad you're mega-busy).

In other news, as I'm giving blood tomorrow, I'll be riding at 7/8 of my capacity.


----------



## User10571 (4 Jun 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Shame (but glad you're mega-busy).
> 
> ....


Thanks for that.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jun 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> So far we have, for at least portions of the ride:
> 
> Flying Dodo
> RebeccaOlds
> ...


Ahem, sorry....the logistics of trying to combine this with Saturday night didn't work. Never mind, the big one will have to do.....


----------



## robjh (5 Jun 2013)

I should still be up for it, let you know definitely tomorrow


----------



## topcat1 (6 Jun 2013)

just to confirm i'm in, ticket booked 14.43 Ipswich- london 

pocket full of batteries for the Go Pro


----------



## martint235 (6 Jun 2013)

topcat1 said:


> just to confirm i'm in, ticket booked 14.43 Ipswich- london
> 
> pocket full of batteries for the Go Pro


 You mean you're not cycling back??


----------



## topcat1 (6 Jun 2013)

it's no fun unless we're going to get lost in the dark at 2am

see how i feel but doubt it


----------



## rb58 (6 Jun 2013)

topcat1 said:


> it's no fun unless we're going to get lost in the dark at 2am


We could easily arrange to get lost around 2.00am if you like TC


----------



## topcat1 (6 Jun 2013)




----------



## martint235 (6 Jun 2013)

rb58 said:


> We could easily arrange to get lost around 2.00am if you like TC


 Ermm let's not eh. Forecast has 9C and I'll be in short sleeves!


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Jun 2013)

Sorry people, Real Life has got in the way, so I can't make this one. Plan to be at the London Nocturne on Saturday evening, if any of you hardy souls are still awake.


----------



## velovoice (6 Jun 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Flying Dodo
> RebeccaOlds
> AKA Bob
> wanda2010
> ...


 
They're dropping like flies but looks like a merry band nonetheless. I suspect I shall be the weakest link (yet again) and ask you all please to be patient. I've done this before and *will* get there before noon!


----------



## rb58 (6 Jun 2013)

Good news!!! Strong tail wind for the return to London leg......


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2013)

Weather's looking nice, but with a headwind. Shorts I think, but a jacket and a neck-warmy-thingy to add options.

Edit:


rb58 said:


> Good news!!! Strong tail wind for the return to London leg......


Is a very positive way of putting it.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jun 2013)

It's tricky. Looks like it'll drop to 8-9° out in the sticks, so just about still shorts weather for me. The headwind should drop to no more than 10 mph and it should be clear. Bearing in mind there's only a tiny sliver of moon visible, it's probably just as well that my new Hope lights have turned up!


----------



## topcat1 (6 Jun 2013)

how far is the station from Dunwich? (timewise)


----------



## robjh (7 Jun 2013)

So is the meeting point outside the Pub on the Park,? I guess once there's a few cyclists gathering we'll be able to find each other.
Is anyone thinking of PM'ing a contact phone number just in case?


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Jun 2013)

I'm still in for this ride. Rebecca, I am fairly confident you and I will be bringing up the rear whilst comparing the holding capacity of our respective Carradices


----------



## compo (7 Jun 2013)

I'm doing the real DunRun but wish you all who take part in this ride a safe and enjoyable trip.
I did Dunmow back to Harlow this morning on the DD route as far as Moreton. I was helped by a brisk north eastery tail wind, but let's hope it turns for you guys tonight.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jun 2013)

robjh said:


> So is the meeting point outside the Pub on the Park,? I guess once there's a few cyclists gathering we'll be able to find each other.
> Is anyone thinking of PM'ing a contact phone number just in case?


 

My number is:

Kitc hen Show rooms In Middlesbrough, Let the kitc hen show room come to you.
www.soli d w o o d k i tchen.co.uk Tel. 0-7- 8- 4! - *5! - 9 - 8 -6 - 9 - *O - O. Online Kitc hen Showro oms In Middlesbrough.

Whoops, I mean

O784
5986 900


----------



## redfalo (7 Jun 2013)

I'm not sure if I'll make it tonight, I'm feeling pretty exhausted after a long week right now. If I'm there, I'm there, but please don't wait for me.


----------



## StuAff (7 Jun 2013)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Snail Bait (7 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm still in for this ride. Rebecca, I am fairly confident you and I will be bringing up the rear whilst comparing the holding capacity of our respective Carradices


Both of you are way faster than me. Leaving drinks at the pub nearly tempted me but I'm still in as long as I can find my way to London Fields.


----------



## robjh (7 Jun 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> My number is:
> 
> Kitc hen Show rooms In Middlesbrough, Let the kitc hen show room come to you.
> www.soli d w o o d k i tchen.co.uk Tel. 0-7- 8- 4! - *5! - 9 - 8 -6 - 9 - *O - O. Online Kitc hen Showro oms In Middlesbrough.
> ...


 


thanks - see you guys later (assuming I find London Fields too)


----------



## User10571 (7 Jun 2013)

G'luck all.
I have ride envy, but Other Stuff precludes my accompanying you.
Safe ride.... enjoy


----------



## redfalo (8 Jun 2013)

Sorry for letting you down, but I really needed the sleep. Hope you're having a good ride. Looking forward to seeing most of you guys in France next week.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2013)

CR2 and I (&bikes) are now safely aboard the Ipswich - London train. Thanks for the ride, FD and everyone. Sorry I couldn't stay to the end.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2013)

Home now. Hope you're having the same nice weather as here in London SE.

I got a bit lost getting to London Fields. Although I know the City well on foot I don't ride or drive there, and things look very different from the road. After the midnight start the nasty stressful bit of the ride out of London was mercifully short, as we were soon riding up a long gentle incline on the A104 to a garage where we saw a woman with the most spectacular high heeled shoes and constipated shuffling walk. Then with one bound we were across the M25 and into Essex. The sky became light and the Essex birds were tweeting their hearts out.

This was completely new country to me. These weren't just places I'd just never been to but places I'd never heard of. The ups were rarely really hard enough to be real hills, and the downs were significant enough to whizz along for a bit. But it was cold. I lost feeling in my feet for a while and was really glad that I decided against shorts. The wind was ever present, but only rarely gusted enough to make life tough. At some point we crossed into Suffolk, and at about the 80 mile point we reached Needham Market where CR2 and I dropped out and marvelled at the station building with its lovely brickwork chimneys. 

Journey back was uneventful and all the railway staff were helpful. The End.


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Jun 2013)

Thanks from me too. Now home and showered and feeling a little step closer to human but need a kip to really get there. Think I may have just sneaked my 100 miles with around ten on each end but dropping out at Needham Market was definitely the right decision for me. Shame I didn't get my full english at Dunwich though. Now just looking forward to France.


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Jun 2013)

I'd just like to say I CYCLED 131* MILES between 1050pm last night at 6pm this evening. I might be a little happy about this .

The final half of the journey was completed in the big ring cos it got stuck. Fortunately the rear wotsits worked fine. Even so my left knee complained a little and I reckon I've got slightly stronger legs now, which does not mean the road to the Chateau next week will be looked upon with glee 

I'm glad I did this ride even though I was so tired I weaved across the road/close to the occasional ditch at times. Would have been interesting if a car had been passing  I recognised some of the places we cycled through, especially the bench I slept on during the actual DD 2 years ago when number 2 bruv and I got separated and I had to wait for him to catch up with me 

@Top Cat really should have taken a photo of the ladies wearing those shoes. They had to be seen to be believed and the ones worn by the constipated walker had to have been as tall as me! CR2 and I talked about purchasing similar for the Normandy trip. Ain't that right CR2? 

Thanks Adam and the merry band of DRL, two of whom cycled back. Allegedly .

Now I just need someone (or two) to give me a massage, clean and repair the bike and do my laundry whilst I sleep til whenever.

Edited to add: I was reacquainted with stinging nettles. Do. Not. Like.

*that's if the distance between Dunwich and Darsham station is 4 miles.


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I'd just like to say I CYCLED 131* MILES between 1050pm last night at 6pm this evening. I might be a little happy about this .
> 
> The final half of the journey was completed in the big ring cos it got stuck. Fortunately the rear wotsits worked fine. Even so my left knee complained a little and I reckon I've got slightly stronger legs now, which does not mean the road to the Chateau next week will be looked upon with glee
> 
> ...


Congratulations. You were putting me to shame even after your gears froze. You would still be waiting for me if I hadn't dropped out. I've got war wounds on my thigh from the elastic-y bit on my cycle shorts. :-(

Those shoes! What can I say? Got to get me a pair of those. I am from Essex after all even if I'm not the correct shade of "peach" to prove it. The fact that her and her friend were able to drive in skyscraper heels was awe inspiring. Mind you, they were probably laughing as hard at us - I had made clothing choices that made me look like something out of Zingzillas.

Thanks to everyone for the company. Just loved the quiet roads and the bird songs. If anyone wants a single to Ipswich to do the return ride I have one going spare as a return was pretty much the same price as the single.


----------



## rb58 (8 Jun 2013)

Really enjoyed that ride. So big thanks to Adam for organising and to the rest of you for being part of it. When I've done the DunRun in the past, many of lanes were cycled in the dark. So it was lovely to see them properly. It's a great route. The headwind wasn't as bad as I expected, however I'm really glad I packed a jacket!! This was a test of having a rack and bag on the Enigma which is the set up I'll be using for my Edinburgh jaunt in a couple of weeks time. It worked fine, and I barely noticed it on the bike.

Sorry I had to bail early, but I was on a curfew and a little concerned that if I went any further getting back could turn into a bit of a challenge. As it was, Martin and I only got lost once, in Braintree, and only briefly. The promised tail wind wasn't much help as we were heading south, but carried us along nicely when we turned and headed towards the west. We made if back to the Dartford Crossing shortly after 11.00, so good time was made.

I hope the rest of you made it and at least had a chance to dip your toes in the sea.

140 miles for me in total, so I'll be saving the full 250 for the DunRun proper.

Thanks all, and see you out there on the road.


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Jun 2013)

@ CR2 I feel your pain. For Normandy, I think you should do the peach thing along with the shoes just once . I'd consider letting you have your 'lazy' day(s) if you did


----------



## Snail Bait (8 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @ CR2 I feel your pain. For Normandy, I think you should do the peach thing along with the shoes just once . I'd consider letting you have your 'lazy' day(s) if you did


Deal! And I've worked out how to change my name. Hurrah for Mr Rauk.


----------



## rb58 (8 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @ CR2 I feel your pain. For Normandy, I think you should do the peach thing along with the shoes just once . I'd consider letting you have your 'lazy' day(s) if you did


We'll want photos


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I'd just like to say I CYCLED 131* MILES between 1050pm last night at 6pm this evening. I might be a little happy about this .
> 
> The final half of the journey was completed in the big ring cos it got stuck.


 

Reee-speck! Especially being stuck in the top range with tired legs.

I suspect there may be something wrong with the lever - cos when you "changed" with the lever and the mech didn't move, there didn't seem to be any slack in the cable. If the mech was stuck I would expect the lever to throw out some cable, but the stuck mech wouldn't take it up. I was going to suggest this, but my knowledge of such things is limited to ye olde friction shifters, so I could be wrong - so I kept schtum - intimidated by your STI levers


----------



## martint235 (9 Jun 2013)

Great ride, thanks to Adam for organising. I think the weather forecasters need to be taken out and shot though. Very glad I went for plan B of long sleeve top and montane rather than plan A of short sleeve top and gilet 

Sorry to bale so early but the logistics of cycling back and avoiding the A12 meant that Sudbury was the most convenient place. 137 miles for me in the end.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jun 2013)

2494314 said:


> How many times will this need to be said before it gets through to you? Armwarmers are very useful.


 
People with armwarmers were cold!!!

*however whisper it quietly, I have actually looked at armwarmers on t'web now.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> *that's if the distance between Dunwich and Darsham station is 4 miles.


It's not. That's the bad news. The good news, it's just under six


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Jun 2013)

So I did MOAR than 131 miles?  I'll need a few of these  to celebrate.


----------



## robjh (9 Jun 2013)

A great ride, well worth staying up all night for. Thanks to Adam for organising and route-finding (I would never had known about that missed turning if you hadn't said anything), and to everyone else for being great company. It was good to meet some of the London CC'ers and put some more faces to names. 
After leaving the last of the gang on the way back to Darsham I enjoyed a good push from the tailwind to Ipswich, only to lose my orientation in the Ipswich one-way system so that I missed my 16.20 train to Cambridge by 1 minute, and had to wait an hour for the next. I dozed off several times on the train, and woke up again for a final push of 9 miles on the bike to get home just after 7. I then fell asleep over dinner.

In the 22 hours that I was away I had done 165 miles, beating my previous 1-day total by 40. From Hackney to Ipswich via Dunwich I made it 148 miles.

Looking forward now to the next one 

Here's a photo of the group just before Needham Market


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jun 2013)

Well, apart from the fact that the head wind didn't drop, and that it was a lot colder than predicted, at 5° rather than 9°, and that it wasn't sunny in Dunwich, most of the rest of the ride went off OK.

In the end, there were 11 of us, although TC kept us waiting to 00:01, and blamed traffic for being late. I think the real reason was because he kept on stopping to smile at with his camera, which he'd set to his seat post to record the view behind. In my photos that I took, he can be seen on a number of occasions leaning over the back of his bike.........

Anyway, we set off from a very busy pub on what used to be the mean streets of Hackney, but now it's all very genteel there. My initial routing goes via back roads to quickly get you onto the A104. The traffic wasn't too heavy, and soon the street lights ended and we were out into Epping Forest. We marvelled at the nonsense that is the intermittent cycle lane of approx. 18" width which appears and disappears at random, and further along a raised kerb which does the same thing, for no apparent purpose. At the traditional re-grouping point of the Shell garage, I missed the side show of the skyscraper shoes mentioned above, as I was adjusting Rebecca's saddle, which was causing her issues. Epping itself was completely dead, with only a handful of people walking around, although the nightclubs were open. At 1:30 am, it's such a contrast from 10 pm at night, when there's a lot of hassle from boy racers. I hadn't realised until checking the GPS trace today, that that's the highest point of the ride.

Turning right into North Weald, the trickle of cars we'd had until then dropped away, as after cutting along the A414, then we got to the real countryside. With only 11 of us, we hit a steady pace, with the front only a minute or so ahead of the back, but we made steady progress. By 3 am you could see the sky start to lighten, and gradually colours started to emerge from the dark.







Around this time a barn owl swooped low across the road in front of us, no doubt on the prowl for breakfast (or supper). Another advantage of doing this route later at night became apparent as you could see buildings that on the traditional Dun Run were just shapes, but as we cross eastern Essex towards into Suffolk, the lovely cottages stood out.






Yes, there were some hills, but nothing too drastic to cause any issues.






Once we got further across into Suffolk, the range of colours used on some of the old houses became apparent.











At one point my chain jammed and bent my front dérailleur, so I was another one restricted to the large chain ring, but there's nothing more than 5% on this route, so wasn't an issue, and there weren't any other mechanicals. At Sudbury, with Ross & Martin heading off to make their return journey, Rebecca also left to get a train to leap frog the route to Darsham, and Kate and Andrew then left us at Needham Market, meaning we were down to 6 hardy souls, suffering in the wind.






As in error I hadn't told Rebecca where to find us in Yoxford, she was waiting on the other side of the village, and we found throughout Suffolk, nowhere seems to get a decent mobile phone signal. However, after meeting up, then the race was on for the beach!
















In the end we did 113 miles, and I had recorded a moving average of 11.2 mph. Thanks to everyone for coming along, and also to Martin and TC for keeping an eye on the back end. As can be seen in the grinning faces, I think we've got some new converts to night rides.

All of the photos can be seen here.


----------



## User10571 (9 Jun 2013)

Some excellent, memory jogging, photos there. Adam.
Nice one.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2013)

User10571 said:


> Some excellent, memory jogging, photos there. Adam.
> Nice one.


+1. Great stuff.

I did have a bit of a night ride this morning/last night- Eddie's (splendid) show overran and didn't finish till eleven. Missed the last train to Pompey by five minutes or so, so ended up getting a train to Southampton Airport, which got in at half one, and riding the twenty miles home from there, which took just under ninety minutes, helpfully aided by one of those tailwind thingies.


----------



## robjh (9 Jun 2013)

Great photos Adam


----------



## Eddie_C (9 Jun 2013)

Thanks Adam for a great ride and some super photos.

Eddie


----------



## topcat1 (9 Jun 2013)

Once again great ride Adam

it's not about the destination it's about the journey

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjFVjQGW

thanks for the great company guys and the ladies

5 minutes thats how long i visited Dunwich after riding allnight


----------



## velovoice (9 Jun 2013)

topcat1 said:


> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjFVjQGW


Sorry you couldn't stay for lunch but glad you made your train (presumably, as you weren't still on the platform when we got there!). Great photos!


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Jun 2013)

That sounds terrifically hard compared to our little Oxford-London jaunt (although we have to cross the Chilterns, as Adam knows only too well, so that must be worth an extra 40 miles  ). Well done, and it is unusual to see all those Suffolk places by day.


----------



## User10571 (10 Jun 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> ........ Great photos!


 
Almost like being there..........


----------



## eugenejordan (10 Jun 2013)

Thanks for my introduction to the dark art of night riding Adam and it was lovely to meet you all! Having wolfed down the world's largest fish and chips in about 6 minutes I bombed back to Darsham with topcat1 worried that I'd miss connecting train to Ipswich but all was well.


----------



## rb58 (10 Jun 2013)

topcat1 said:


> Once again great ride Adam
> 
> it's not about the destination it's about the journey
> 
> ...


Great set of pics there Dave. Nice one.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

TC did manage to get a pic of the women and those shoes after all. I'm still impressed they were able to walk in them, let alone drive!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> TC did manage to get a pic of the women and those shoes after all. I'm still impressed they were able to walk in them, let alone drive!


 
Oh my, i've just seen the piccy.. I missed a treat there!


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Jun 2013)

Big ring now unstuck. Relief.


----------



## User10571 (10 Jun 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Big ring now unstuck. Relief.


Always a relief when the big ring come unstuck. Phew!


----------



## topcat1 (11 Jun 2013)

Milltag are now selling a Dunwich jersey for one week only £60


----------



## martint235 (11 Jun 2013)

topcat1 said:


> Miiltag are now selling a Dunwich jersey for one week only £60


 
£60 for a jersey???? That's over 15 pints!!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jun 2013)

topcat1 said:


> Miiltag are now selling a Dunwich jersey for one week only £60


 
And it's a very ugly design.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jun 2013)

It is for charity....they've done better designs though.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jun 2013)

2498236 said:


> You can sell your blood, and for that much?


Yup. My blood is special. It keeps flowing without the need for armwarmers


----------



## Wobblers (12 Jun 2013)

2498236 said:


> You can sell your blood, and for that much?


 


martint235 said:


> Yup. My blood is special. It keeps flowing without the need for armwarmers


 
I pity the poor sod who gets landed with Martin's blood...


----------



## procel (19 Jun 2013)

2498236 said:


> You can sell your blood, and for that much?



15 pints? That's got to be well over an armful.


----------



## User10571 (19 Jun 2013)

procel said:


> 15 pints? That's got to be well over an armful.


That's very Tony Hancock......


----------

